# Firing spree at One Center Court...



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Interesting Canzano article this morning where he lists off a long list of Blazers employees who have been fired within the last week...and then basically shreds apart Steve Patterson and Blazers management, making them out to be horrible people....Is Canzano seriously the worst columnist there is or is he just a huge fabricator...Or maybe, just maybe there is some truth to some of this stuff?

Here's a couple interesting pieces that stood out to me:



> Because in the last three months, computer hard drives were searched. Former FBI investigators were called in to interrogate employees. And other employees were asked by their department managers to provide their Microsoft Outlook e-mail passwords and voice mailbox codes.





> Also, a new security system was installed at the practice facility. It monitored every time doors of the building were opened and closed.





> W ell, before you turn in a job application for one of the newly opened positions at Trail Blazers Inc., consider that you may be cornered by investigators, as some employees were, and told, in essence, "We can't let you leave the room until you give up a name of a co-worker you might suspect has reason to dislike the company."





> There are lots of decent, hardworking people still employed by the Blazers. But a lot of good people were shown the door last week. In the process, the franchise has become ground zero in the Northwest for fear, mistrust and contempt.





> Two years ago, while the team was searching for a general manager, Patterson told a media member that he'd terminated his secretary -- also Bob Whitsitt's secretary -- for leaking information. This came after the name of one of the general manager candidates went public.





> In January 2004, Butler and Horn were confronted by Patterson after trade rumors leaked. Medical reports for Tariq Abdul-Wahad were faxed from the Dallas Mavericks to the Blazers. Other staffers and at least one veteran player saw the reports sitting in the tray of the fax machine.





> Still, Patterson sat the two innocent women down, and using a raised voice, reduced them to tears. Patterson reportedly said, "I'll fire 10 innocent people to get to the bottom of this."


Here is what specifically stood out to me:



> Wrapped up in this recent mess is speculation that assistant coach Tim Grgurich cleaned out his office and is not coming back, either.





> Grgurich was reportedly once asked to talk with investigators. And his computer hard drive was carted off one day during a sweep, which became the source of a joke in an organization that badly needed a smile.



Canzano is the definition of a slimeball.....unless this stuff is in fact true...


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I got news for you. It's all true. My proof? I wrote it down, therefor it is holy truth. Also, Patterson eats babies. Yup, and there was a elderly man he screamed at on a street corner two weeks ago. Need the proof? Someone, somewhere, saw a video of it all. I have my sources. Trust me.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Never ever trust someone that says trust me. 

Trust me, it isn't the thing to do. :biggrin:


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

The question I have is 'Who cares?'

I have to imagine it's true or mostly true. Otherwise I would think that the Blazers would publically deny the report. And if it is true, then so what? It's one thing if you personally know the employees getting fired - then go ahead and feel bad for them - but otherwise, it's a private organization and they can investigate and fire anyone for whatever reasons they want.

I just get tired of reading about the evil blazer organization firing and intimidating people. This stuff goes on at most all companies - large and small.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

its probably true, but not painted in the manner that crapzano is painting it.

The organization wants to stop leaks, and they're going about it in a logical way. They've also found other problems/issues with the employees they've looked into. They're well within their right to can anyone they freaking want to.

Crapzano is just preaching to his paranoid choir, of fans who gripe about everything the evil franchise does wrong. 

where was this *** clown when Trader bob was in town?


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> its probably true, but not painted in the manner that crapzano is painting it.
> 
> The organization wants to stop leaks, and they're going about it in a logical way. They've also found other problems/issues with the employees they've looked into. They're well within their right to can anyone they freaking want to.
> 
> ...


Amen
I would do the same in the situation Paul's in. He and Patterson needs to surround them self with trustworthy people. You can not leak info to an *** on the weekly bases and expect to run a franchise. I would put it into their contract at hire that if they are cut they owe the corporation 50K. “Calzone” would be out of business. :biggrin: I do not agree with everything what the blazers do or done the past few years this is the right thing to do. John "Calzone" is a slime ball. I would never pay for the rag the Oregonian is. I get the Sunday edition free do to their desperation (Call me once a week to sign up or offer me free copies out of the blue.)
:biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> where was this *** clown when Trader bob was in town?


Hiding under a rock in mortal fear.

Bob eats wimps like Canzano for breakfast.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

I just saw this new column by Canzano:

"Dateline Portland.

Mary Smith, a nice woman with two children was denied a raise by Blazer management today. "I can't understand it" she said. "I have worked here for 5 months, and they said I don't deserve it yet." 

"Of course this is the same Trailblazer management team that gave Zach Randolph a raise. 

"How they can deny nice hardworking people like Ms. Smith a raise when they choose to give one to a guy who only got 20 and 10 and was the Most Improved Player speaks volumes about this management team."


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Its no different than any other business. They have the right to protect their product, and to gain a competive advantage by keeping any of their own data hush hush.

The only difference here its our favorite team, and the subject of the local paper. Will Canzano :clown: do the same kind of article on Nike? :nonono:


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

I suspect Johnny is feeling a bit guilty for having milked some inside source for dirt on the Blazers with the ultimate result being a whole bunch of people getting fired. I don't know of any professional organization, the "Oregonian" included, that will tolerate employees who put their right to gossip before the interests of the organization.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

In the real world, Johnny, sometimes you have to make unpopular decisions. Newsflash! It's none of anyone's business what happens behind the doors of the Blazers Office. We can complain and judge all we want about the product on the court but anything else just doesn't matter.

I really can't believe the Oregonian would allow this type of childish, "drama-queen" writing to be published. It really is rediculous. A better word might be embarrassing. I'm embarrassed that my city would have a paper that allows this type of "journalism" to go on. Makes me sick.

To be honest, I can't believe someone hasn't beaten the crap out of this little dude by now for all the sensationalizing and fabricating he does. Really.

Only a little, classless, bitter man would go where he goes. Pathetic.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yup pretty much


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Canzano sure doesn't seem to be doing anything to mend that frail relationship. I for one would like to hear something good about the blazers for a change. If the Oregonian is looking for a new columnist, I hear that Kent Brockman is available.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

What do you all think about the Grgrich thing, if there is any truth behind it....


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I wonder how many positive articles on the Blazers Canzano has written this year? That alone should tell...SCREAM...to anyone listening that he has a DEEP bias against the Blazers and in particular Pattersen.

I also don't understand why POR doesn't just ban Canzano from their building, heck I would have done that a long time ago....Being in the media & reporting isn't a right, it is a priveleage, and it is a two way street. Constantly attacking and defaming the team b\c of an apparent personal grudge is as unprofessional as it gets.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone care to guess which of the fired employees was Fresno John's source?

If you work against your employer, you deserve to be fired. The Blazers are a business and operate just like any other.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

I have noticed that many here complain that journalists don't have as much "inside information" as fans would like. The journalists are described by various adjectives, such as "worthless". At the same same time, it seems that most in this thread seem to be supporting the notion that it is virtually a "good" thing that the Blazers are firing people who are suspected of supplying information. Anyone else see a rather strong disconnect here, from the fan point of view?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Bwatcher said:


> I have noticed that many here complain that journalists don't have as much "inside information" as fans would like. The journalists are described by various adjectives, such as "worthless". At the same same time, it seems that most in this thread seem to be supporting the notion that it is virtually a "good" thing that the Blazers are firing people who are suspected of supplying information. Anyone else see a rather strong disconnect here, from the fan point of view?


No, frankly. While we don't know the exact reason why individuals are being fired, those who may have passed on inside information did so without the team's permission. There doesn't need to exist an adversarial atmosphere between the Oregonian and the Blazers. The team would undoubtedly be more open to providing access to information and players if there wasn't the strong (and, based on past experience, justifiable) suspiscion that the team is being set up for yet another lambasting for some real or imagined transgression. Canzano seems to think that he's Bob Woodward and the Blazers are the Nixon administration. Sports are supposed to be fun yet the Big O seems to take delight in raking the Blazers through the mud in order to generate controversy.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I have a question, when is Canzano going to be fired? His articles suck. Has he ever had one intelligent or insightful _basketball_ related article? You couldn't pay me to read his crap.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Goldmember said:


> I have a question, when is Canzano going to be fired? His articles suck. Has he ever had one intelligent or insightful _basketball_ related article? You couldn't pay me to read his crap.


Check It Out......FWIW.



> .......In college, John and his friends started an alternative tabloid where, in the 12 issues published each year, they could voice their opinions and sound off more than would have been allowed in the daily school newspaper. John describes himself "silly, fun, outgoing, relentless and definitely opinionated and detail-oriented," and therefor publishing his own tabloid provided the perfect opportunity for John to take charge. "I Loved it. Great experience. Great fun," John says....





> Writing about the Blazers is "...an adventure," he admits. "Once, Rasheed Wallace and I squared off in the locker room in a verbal fight and it nearly came to blows... it's one of those times when you realize that this job can get your *** kicked. Or land you in jail. I've had my windows smashed in on my car. I've also had the nicest people in the world come to me and tell me that I made them smile, or cry, over their coffee in the morning from something I wrote. It's an amazing feeling to be part of someone's day."


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

As a former Blazers employee for the better part of a decade, I have to say that every morning I wake up thankful that I am not there. Obviously stuff happens everywhere, and I don't expect fans without a personal connection to the franchise to care.....but having worked for several sports organizations, I can say that this current front office is worse than anything I have ever seen. 

It's sad, because the Trail Blazers were once a happy place to work...and won games....and made money....and sold out games. 

I actually liked Steve Patterson, but the 30 year lows that this franchise has sunk to can't all be coincidence....and I know most fans blame Canzano for calling the franchise the disaster that it is.....but it is...inside and out...and I appreciate Canzano for telling it like it is.

Again, my time there was mostly great, but I thank my lucky stars to have moved on to greener pastures.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BTW, since were on the subject of sports writers.....The Columbian is currently looking a new Blazer beat writer to follow the Blazers and attend all games and practices....You need atleast 4 years of writing experience....Maybe it would be a great oppurtunity for someone like Nate Bishop....


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

NBAGOD said:


> As a former Blazers employee for the better part of a decade, I have to say that every morning I wake up thankful that I am not there. Obviously stuff happens everywhere, and I don't expect fans without a personal connection to the franchise to care.....but having worked for several sports organizations, I can say that this current front office is worse than anything I have ever seen.
> 
> It's sad, because the Trail Blazers were once a happy place to work...and won games....and made money....and sold out games.
> 
> ...


 :clap: :clap: :clap: 
As a former Blazers employee for half a decade, I too, wake up every morning thankful that I got out of there when I did. It is sad. I used to be PROUD to say I worked for the Portland Trail Blazers. Now, I am embarassed to say I worked there. And, when I do speak of working there, I say thank goodness I was there when things were good. 

I am not sure that Canzano's column is the best place for news like this and I am really not a fan of most of his work. But I too, appreciate him telling it like it is when it comes to the way Patterson is running the organization. Hell may be freezing over right now, but I think the place would be better off with Bob Whitsitt. 

I know most people here think this is just the way corporate America works. Well, I strongly disagree. But it is Paul Allen's right to do whatever he wants, it is his team. Doesn't mean I have to support it. 

That said, I will no longer be arranging the annual Blazer Bash. For those of you who still want to give Paul Allen your money for tickets, feel free to take over. Send me a PM and I will give you the name of the sales rep that got us the Blazer Box Suites each year. I am not going to pay a deposit or one cent of my hard earned money to the Blazers' organization until Patterson is gone.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Gym Rat, 
How come you didnt respond to the thread about your old Trail Blazer friend, and now Entercom radio GM, Erin Huberts firing of many llong time employees at KISN FM here in Portland a month or so ago? Its a fair question, so dont get all mad at me this time.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks GymRat and NbaGod. It is good to hear from people who have direct experience.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Lots of companies would fire an employee for leaking inappropriate information. But it's messed up they let Darius call his coach a ****** but he'll scream at women about leaking info about a GM prospect.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

CelticPagan said:


> Lots of companies would fire an employee for leaking inappropriate information. But it's messed up they let Darius call his coach a ****** but he'll scream at women about leaking info about a GM prospect.


I might've missed it, but where did it say that Patterson screamed at a women about leaking info?

And also, I'd scream at someone for leaking info too. That could end up costing the team millions of dollars, or potentially the GM they want. 

There's one thing blazer employees should know, and thats don't give out info you're not supposed to give out. 

Anyone who does, is tredding on thin ice.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I might've missed it, but where did it say that Patterson screamed at a women about leaking info?



........


> Still, Patterson sat the two innocent women down, and using a raised voice, reduced them to tears. Patterson reportedly said, "I'll fire 10 innocent people to get to the bottom of this."


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Hey Gym Rat,
> How come you didnt respond to the thread about your old Trail Blazer friend, and now Entercom radio GM, Erin Huberts firing of many llong time employees at KISN FM here in Portland a month or so ago? Its a fair question, so dont get all mad at me this time.


It has nothing to do with the Blazers, Beer&Basketball which means it is not a fair question. Your post is a XXXXXXX attempt to justify what went down in the Blazers organization. (EDITED BY GYM RAT)


It appears most of you missed the point that he would fire 10 innocent people to get to the person leaking the information.


> Still, Patterson sat the *two innocent women down*, and using a raised voice, reduced them to tears. Patterson reportedly said, "I'll fire 10 innocent people to get to the bottom of this."


If they have all of the former FBI guys investigating, why can't they figure out who leaked the info instead of cleaning house? Whoever leaked the info deserves to be fired.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

OH, I get it... so its OK for E.Hubert and Entercom to lay off long time, loyal employees of KISN without notice, but its NOT OK for the Portland Trail Blazers to do it. That makes perfect sense. The point is that you enjoy so much bashing the Trail Blazers for doing what every business in this country does.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> OH, I get it... so its OK for E.Hubert and Entercom to lay off long time, loyal employees of KISN without notice, but its NOT OK for the Portland Trail Blazers to do it. That makes perfect sense. The point is that you enjoy so much bashing the Trail Blazers for doing what every business in this country does.


I never said that. I simply said KISN has nothing to do with this board. I am posting my opinion about how the Blazers organization is run. Apparently, you don't think I am entitled to do that without discussing something that has nothing to do with the Blazers. 

I will point out that two former Blazers' employees (myself and NBAGOD) both agree on how the organization is being run today. I would like to point out that both of us left because we had better job offers, we were NOT laid off or fired. So, it isn't like you have two disgruntled former employees that were laid off saying this. You have two former employees that LOVED working there and are sad to see the organization fall apart the way it has.

But in the end, it is Paul Allen's company. He can run it as he sees fit.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I see your point, but dont understand why you'd avoid jumping all over E.Hubert and Entercom in that thread, but jump all over this one, when in principle, its the same. Can I ask your opinion on the Entercom situation?

Question, you left the Trail Blazers many, many years ago... how do you know whats its like there now?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Gym Rat said:


> I never said that. I simply said KISN has nothing to do with this board. I am posting my opinion about how the Blazers organization is run. Apparently, you don't think I am entitled to do that without discussing something that has nothing to do with the Blazers.
> 
> I will point out that two former Blazers' employees (myself and NBAGOD) both agree on how the organization is being run today. I would like to point out that both of us left because we had better job offers, we were NOT laid off or fired. So, it isn't like you have two disgruntled former employees that were laid off saying this. You have two former employees that LOVED working there and are sad to see the organization fall apart the way it has.
> 
> But in the end, it is Paul Allen's company. He can run it as he sees fit.


I think it's more of a case of how come no one will be *****ing and moaning years later, when a very popular radio station all the sudden changes formats, and cans all but 2 of the employees? I know they're not the blazers (and hubbard didn't make the final decision (sorta like how nash and patterson didn't when the 88 people were fired) but someone has to be blamed).

I spent time yesterday (at the draft party doohicky thing) talking to a current employee, who had nothing but glowing things to say about the franchise and the way it's run. She had worked for a famous athlete's company and with other big name people (in a much much MUCH bigger city), and didn't say anything bad about how the organization has "fallen apart". Not only that, she didn't have to even talk to me. She introduced herself to me, out of the blue. I guess you could say she "told" to talk to a fan, to make it look better than it is, but I doubt that. 

I will say that considering the franchise is far more fan friendly than it was during Whitsitts era, thats a huge bonus.

A lot of how someone remembers something, is how they left. There are fans who still complain about things Trader Bob did, as tho it's current with the team. The same applies to people who worked for the team. Somehow, someone who left for "greener pastures" or was fired (or doesn't like how the team fired people), doesn't exactly present the most unbiased opinion when it comes to a company they used to work for. Doesn't matter what company that is.

Speaking of people who left the blazers for "greener" pastures, Mary from blazers.com was there. I guess she wasn't too upset with the team. Either that or she fakes excitement and can actually look like she had a good time when she's seething on the inside. 

This isn't a personal shot at anyone, so any lobs returned at me or anyone else, will not be tolerated, by anyone.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> I think it's more of a case of how come no one will be *****ing and moaning years later, when a very popular radio station all the sudden changes formats, and cans all but 2 of the employees? I know they're not the blazers (and hubbard didn't make the final decision (sorta like how nash and patterson didn't when the 88 people were fired) but someone has to be blamed).


Maybe they are *****ing and moaning on a message board dedicated to radio shows??? That is where it belongs. 



> I spent time yesterday (at the draft party doohicky thing) talking to a current employee, who had nothing but glowing things to say about the franchise and the way it's run. She had worked for a famous athlete's company and with other big name people (in a much much MUCH bigger city), and didn't say anything bad about how the organization has "fallen apart". Not only that, she didn't have to even talk to me. She introduced herself to me, out of the blue. I guess you could say she "told" to talk to a fan, to make it look better than it is, but I doubt that.


Why would any current employee risk their job to say something bad about the organization to a fan at a company event???? I can tell you I walked up and introduced myself to fans at functions like the Draft Lottery Party, it is part of the job. Some do it better than others. 




> A lot of how someone remembers something, is how they left. There are fans who still complain about things Trader Bob did, as tho it's current with the team. The same applies to people who worked for the team. Somehow, someone who left for "greener pastures" or was fired (or doesn't like how the team fired people), doesn't exactly present the most unbiased opinion when it comes to a company they used to work for. Doesn't matter what company that is.


I left a very short 2.5 years ago and still speak to people employed there. I still deal with the organization on a professional basis. I think I have decent insite to the situation.



> Speaking of people who left the blazers for "greener" pastures, Mary from blazers.com was there. I guess she wasn't too upset with the team. Either that or she fakes excitement and can actually look like she had a good time when she's seething on the inside.


And, I went to the Blazer Bashes that we had and to other games and mingled with current employees and old friends and had a great time. What do that matter???


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I see your point, but dont understand why you'd avoid jumping all over E.Hubert and Entercom in that thread, but jump all over this one, when in principle, its the same. Can I ask your opinion on the Entercom situation?
> 
> Question, you left the Trail Blazers many, many years ago... how do you know whats its like there now?


I don't know enough about the Entercom situation to have an opinion. You would need to give me links to articles so I had more back ground.

2.5 years isn't MANY MANY years ago.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Gym Rat said:


> Maybe they are *****ing and moaning on a message board dedicated to radio shows??? That is where it belongs.


they are actually, but it's called an analogy. Especially since the radio station that is in question is run a person who you used to work for/with(?) and used to work with the Blazers.



> Why would any current employee risk their job to say something bad about the organization to a fan at a company event???? I can tell you I walked up and introduced myself to fans at functions like the Draft Lottery Party, it is part of the job. Some do it better than others.


true.


> I left a very short 2.5 years ago and still speak to people employed there. I still deal with the organization on a professional basis. I think I have decent insite to the situation.


If someone only gets their info from people that tells them what they want to hear, thats not really an unbiased viewpoint. Thats why I don't put much credo in some of the stuff the Blazers themselves say about certain things.



> And, I went to the Blazer Bashes that we had and to other games and mingled with current employees and old friends and had a great time. What do that matter???


going to a blazer game is different than going to a draft party. This is more of a PR thing, than going to a game where other employees are going to be there. Thats like saying that going to a store where you used to work and talking with employees that you liked, vs going to a company picnic where you have to go *out of your way* to go to the event.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Gym Rat said:


> Your post is a pathetic attempt to justify what went down in the Blazers organization.


Hmmm... I recall getting in trouble/warned/threatened by you for using words like "pathetic" regarding mixum's posts. Shouldnt we all be held to the same standards regardless of our status on this site?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Hmmm... I recall getting in trouble/warned/threatened by you for using words like "pathetic" regarding mixum's posts. Shouldnt we all be held to the same standards regardless of our status on this site?




I was going to bring that up also. I've been warned for calling people and their work names. What's the difference. 

Also B&B you'll be happy to know that I found an old bottle of Schlitz malt liquor in the crawl space of my house........Don't ever say I don't repay my debts. :cheers:


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap, I find part of your conversation with GymRat rather confusing. You seem to saying that Blazer employees at a game, of which there are 40 plus during the year, are more likely to be careful when speaking to fans, than employees at a PR event which is expressly targeted at improving image with fans. I don't see the logic at all. If anything, I would suspect that employees who go to the PR event are more likely to be careful of what they are saying.

My experience has been that people who have worked at an organization and who maintain contact with employees of that organization, know much more than any outsider about the said organization. While everyone may be entitled to their own opinion, some opinions are more likely to represent reality than others.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Hmmm... I recall getting in trouble/warned/threatened by you for using words like "pathetic" regarding mixum's posts. Shouldnt we all be held to the same standards regardless of our status on this site?


Sure, I will edit myself.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Bwatcher said:


> Hap, I find part of your conversation with GymRat rather confusing. You seem to saying that Blazer employees at a game, of which there are 40 plus during the year, are more likely to be careful when speaking to fans, than employees at a PR event which is expressly targeted at improving image with fans. I don't see the logic at all. If anything, I would suspect that employees who go to the PR event are more likely to be careful of what they are saying.


um..actually thats not even remotely close to what i was saying. 

let's say you work for Fred Meyer. You get fired/let go/quit for various reasons, after working there for 20 years or so. You go into a fred meyer store now, and you'll probably meet up with someone you know. 

Whats that person going to do "oh man, working here is so great!!!" to you, after you've left the company?

Also, it isn't the same to compare going into Hollywood Fred Meyers, as it is to go to a company picnic. 



> My experience has been that people who have worked at an organization and who maintain contact with employees of that organization, know much more than any outsider about the said organization. While everyone may be entitled to their own opinion, some opinions are more likely to represent reality than others.


Never said that they'd know wouldn't "more" about something than someone who is an "outsider". But if you always talk to the same people, who will give you tainted versions of whats happening, or people who were either fired (due to over employment within the company) or upset that people were fired (either the first time, or more recently)..yah think that person is going to give an unbiased account of things? Especially if you yourself are upset that people were fired the first time, and probably again, this time?

you think they're going to say 
"Oh no, those people deserved to be fired"
or "yah, I can't believe they got fired. Thats just unbelievable. This place is going no where!"

or "I wish they didn't get fired, but they got fired for a reason."


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I wonder when people on this board will realize that Canzano isn't just "making stuff up" all the time? I don't particularly care for his articles, but I don't believe he writes them due to a "personal vendetta against the Blazers organization." Some people just cannot remove their red, black, and white glasses before reading his stuff I guess.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

tlong said:


> I wonder when people on this board will realize that Canzano isn't just "making stuff up" all the time? I don't particularly care for his articles, but I don't believe he writes them due to a "personal vendetta against the Blazers organization." Some people just cannot remove their red, black, and white glasses before reading his stuff I guess.


Well, since Canzano has been caught red-handed "making stuff up", he sorta loses a little credibility, don't cha think?

By the way, don't answer that question. It's rhetorical.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Well, since Canzano has been caught red-handed "making stuff up", he sorta loses a little credibility, don't cha think?
> 
> By the way, don't answer that question. It's rhetorical.



Where has Canzano been caught red-handed at "making stuff up?" Link?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I would think Gym Rat has a lot better grasp of how the organization is run than any of us.....If she talks to friends I think she is much more knowledgable about what goes on behind the scenes than any of us....You can try and spin it all you want.....


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> Never said that they'd know wouldn't "more" about someone who is an "outsider". But if you always talk to the same people, who will give you tainted versions of whats happening, or people who were either fired (due to over employment within the company) or upset that people were fired (either the first time, or more recently)..yah think that person is going to give an unbiased account of things? Especially if you yourself are upset that people were fired the first time, and probably again, this time?


exactly!


----------

